# iphone backup folder



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

you should try to post this questions over at everythingicafe.com, they will be able to help


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't think you can look at the restore files as I assume they are at the very least compressed and perhaps also encrypted.

Check to see that you have iTunes set to synch your photos to your computer. I know in the past I have been missing something and then noticed on the pane where you set your synch parameters that I had that media type unchecked.

If that's not it definitely head over to one of the Apple-focused forums.


----------



## DIYdisasterguy (Aug 2, 2011)

fjacky said:


> I recently backed up my iphone, then restored it to original with the updated IOS. Of course when I tried to restore my photos etc back onto it ... it backed up all my apps EXCEPT for my 200+ photos. I do have a large backup folder that I think the photos may be in, but I cnt read it, its all gobbledygook. Anyone know of a program that I can use to see whats in that folder?


If I'm not mistaken I believe the pics are not stored in the backup file but on an internal memory chip on the phone. Plug in your iphone and go to my computer, click on the phone as if you would a flash drive and your pics should be there.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

"it backed up all my apps EXCEPT for my 200+ photos. I do have a large backup folder that I think the photos may be in, but I cnt read it, its all gobbledygook. Anyone know of a program that I can use to see whats in that folder?"

If you mean everything got copied back _to iPhone_ but you just can't read it, try Sharepod. www.getsharepod.com

It will download files (not in proprietary Apple way) to a computer but will not upload.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

I use Drop box to back up all of my stuff. I can help you with your current problem though.


----------



## Kriggio824 (Aug 5, 2011)

When you sync your phone it should send files to their respective app. Like music to itunes and photos to iphoto or your My Documents folder if you are running windows. However if you do a restore to a different ios version i dont think it will do the full restore as its a different ios. Its an apple thing. Anywho, after the restore make sure everything is selected to sync in itunes (Music, photos, podcast, etc.) if you had all this selected before and you did a sync prior to the restore all your pics should be on your computer


----------

